# Should we have a Pet Portrait Contest?



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I had an idea. Why don't we have a Pet Portrait contest where someone picks a cat like the graphics contest, BUT, you drawn out the cat by hand and do art on it & paint a frame around it and make it just like a portrait & the cat's owner can print the winning one out & get a frame for it & put it on their wall or something.  What do you think? Before I started the contest I wanted to see if everyone agrees. If we get more votes for yes by August 21st, we'll do it. If we get more votes for no than yes, by August 21st, we won't. The voting will be ran for 11 days to make the desicion.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

We already have one!

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=22604


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Thanks icklemiss 
You obviously had a good idea there catlover 

I will close this thread to save confusion.


----------

